# 5ft Iwagumi Shallow Tank - In memory



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

By far the finest Iwagumi tank I have seen on this board.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thats pimp


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

is that glosso


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoa, where did you get those CO2 canisters?
Beautiful iwagumi, by the way! roud:


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

dude, AMAZING!!!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

In memory? Thats sad, that tank is art. It's sick. What kind of tank is that?


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

agreed, one of the best i've seen thus far. so simple yet so difficult to attain such a set up.


----------



## austinramirez (Dec 21, 2009)

thats beautiful. i love how the glosso seems to grow up into the rocks


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks great! You spent so much time on perfection that you forgot to clean your pipes lol


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Where's the fish?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Very Nice. 
I enjoy this style more then any other when done right!
MD


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

that is HOT! list more specifics of this tank please!!!!


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Tank Specs:
Dimension: 150cm (L) x 60cm (W) x 40cm (H)
Light: 80w T5HO x 4 (turn on 8 hours daily) - Giesemann Powerchrome Midday bulb
Substrate: ADA Amazonia I + ADA Powersand Special + Small lava rocks + BorneoWild substrate additives (BorneoWild Balance, Boost P, Bacter Crystal and Bacter Energy - 2 bottles for each)
Filtration: Eheim Pro 3 2075 + Eheim Ecco Pro 2036. Both connected to BorneoWild glass lilypipe (in+out)
Co2: 3 bps every 2 secs via inline diffuser
Additives/Supplement: 2ml Brighty K daily, 1ml Step 1 every 2 day and BorneoWild Boost A inserted to substrate 1 month ago, Sprinkle small amount of BorneoWild Bacter Crystal after each water change.
Flora: Glosso
Fauna: CRS SS/SSS, Yellow Shrimps, Yamato Shrimps, Fire Red Cherry Shrimps, Oto, SAE
Maintenance: 50% WC every 4 days during the first 2 months. Currently 50% every 2 weeks.

All - Thank you for your kind comment.

avandss - Yes, it is Glosso.

FISHRFun - It is normal metal CO2 tank which I did some minor touch up to make it nicer (white paint).

accordztech - I just cleaned all up yesterday. Crystal clear again 

FDNY911 - I don't get you...Are you referring to the aquarium tank or co2 tank?

plantbrain - I have temporary transferred all the fishes/shrimps over to a friend's place since the tank will be scrapped down.

Basically this tank is no longer around. I have setup 2.5ft tank and will keep everyone posted on the progress.

Thank you again for viewing and comment.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was talking about your tank. The Co2 tank is pretty cool too but I was referring to the aquarium.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

oh, okay..it is a custom made 12mm tempered glass. 150cm (length) x 60cm (width) x 40cm (height).


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

This tank is awesome! My favorite by far! I love the glosso. Even better is that it is a "dual veiw" where you can see it from both sides and it look good. Heck, even if you look at it from the side it looks good.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Truly magnificent work of art! Congratulations


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Amazing. True inspiration and the hardscape is epic.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

AMAZING tank!!! but aren't you worried about your yellow shrimp and fire red cherry shrimp interbreeding???


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I started off from 10 Fire Red and end up getting over 150..guess they are living happily inside and breed like mad. 

To answer your question, I don't mind interbreeding..


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l agree with orlando, def the best iwagumi i've seen on this forum.


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

> Basically this tank is no longer around. I have setup 2.5ft tank and will keep everyone posted on the progress.


It looked great, RIP (Rest in Peace) 5ft Iwagumi Shallow Tank. May the next incarnation be as awesome as the last one.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I have transferred some of the soil into new 2.5ft tank. Will keep you guys posted. Glosso already showed some growth after Day 2. 

As for this 5ft tank, I will convert it to marine. 

thanks for all the compliments


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wanted to drop in an say this this is a VERY inspirational tank. I've got plans for a 20L in the works.

p.s. Awesome blog as well.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks. Please update some pictures  Would like to see your setup too.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice. I wish I had the space for something like that. Too bad it would be about an eighth of my living space. Someday...

Anyway, great job indeed.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

That is amazing! Beautiful and clean.

I have to ask how you managed to get the rocks to balance that way. Was there some structure underneath them to support them at those extreme angles? I imagine they wanted to fall over a lot... I have tried this before with basalt with little success.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

I put 2 bags of lava rock under 2 main big rock to hold them in place. Basically i put thin layer of ADA Powersand and place lava rock on top of it. Then, ADA Amazonia I is lay all over before placing the big rock. After arrangement is completed, ADA Amazonia I powder is sprinkle on top.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

very cool. totally dig it.


----------

